# Home audio forums



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

What are some good home audio review forums out there?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What kind of reviews are you looking for, Towers, Recievers, Amps....etc

I'd suggest www.diyaudio.com or www.htguide.com to start at. As far as websites aimed on at reviews, i'm lost on. But those might be a good place to start, probobly HTguide to be more exact.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Audiogon forums
&
Audiocircle 

are probably my favorites. Audiocircle is home to a number of amazing manufactures who only do direct business with their customers. There is a pretty amazing "forum" knowledge base there as well.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

www.avrev.com also has lots of reviews.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

www.avsforum.com

For reviews - www.ultimateavmag.com, www.avguide.com


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

AVS (linked above) if you want to get into technical details of individual products or help building an entire theater or media room. Also a good section on DIY subs. 

Home Theater Forum for general information. A very good beginners section.

Home Theater Spot for TV specific information and a calibrator's section.

Home Theater Shack for a good DIY sub section as well as sub calibration section.

TiVo Communit for all things TiVo related.

DBS Talk for all things satellite TV related.

HT Guide for a good DIY speakers section.

-Robert


----------

